# the 06 gto



## GTO2104 (Dec 12, 2005)

I just stopped at the dealer before comin to work and they had the 06 sitten out front, it makes me want to sell my 04 rite now and buy it, looks pretty much the same as the 05 not to much different i think they did some minor changes to the wheels this year they look a little different


----------



## Juniorss (Nov 10, 2005)

GTO2104 said:


> I just stopped at the dealer before comin to work and they had the 06 sitten out front, it makes me want to sell my 04 rite now and buy it, looks pretty much the same as the 05 not to much different i think they did some minor changes to the wheels this year they look a little different


It probably had the 18's which was optionally about half way through the model year in 05.


----------



## GTO2104 (Dec 12, 2005)

that could be it but i guess they messed up on the window sticker it said 17s ill be back at the dealer to pick up my car any way so ill take a look and dream some more about having the 06


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

well hmmm.. *idea* just buy a 05 cus its cheaper then the 06... or a used one...and drop after market blacked taillights on it .. !!! ding got yer 06 LOL... :willy: arty:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

The Brazen Orange color is the only way I would consider the 06. I am seriously thinking about trading up. Its such a geourgous color.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

drop in the black taillights,add the door lock switch,slap on a set of 18",install an additional outlet,swap out for 06 seat tracks(althought not much faster) d paint it orange and ........DING theres yer 06!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> drop in the black taillights,add the door lock switch,slap on a set of 18",install an additional outlet,swap out for 06 seat tracks(althought not much faster) d paint it orange and ........DING theres yer 06!



haha...yeah that could work. Course you also have to change the steering wheel controls. 

Should take you now more than 82 seconds.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Blazen Orange*

I noticed online that a local dealership had the orange GTO. I went to see it......... WOWWWWWWWWWWWW. When I read Pontiac was coming out with orange I said ARG!

After looking at it in person..... Damn that is hot looking. Its gorgeous but then again I ain't seen one GTO that wasn't. :willy: 

If you guys get a chance to see one, ya got to check it out. The metallic really stands out on it. I was thinking of a trade but the wife is hooked on the silver, guess I'm stayin put..... for now.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> I noticed online that a local dealership had the orange GTO. I went to see it......... WOWWWWWWWWWWWW. When I read Pontiac was coming out with orange I said ARG!
> 
> After looking at it in person..... Damn that is hot looking. Its gorgeous but then again I ain't seen one GTO that wasn't. :willy:
> 
> If you guys get a chance to see one, ya got to check it out. The metallic really stands out on it. I was thinking of a trade but the wife is hooked on the silver, guess I'm stayin put..... for now.


 :agree I completely agree with you. My cyclone grey is looking rather bland now. BTW - Did you see it in the sunlight? If it was in the showroom then it did not do it justice. I sold one and saw it out there I thought I was going to take the car back from them.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

That color is stunning. The dealer i work for has a spice red in transport now. Cant wait to see that in person


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I saw the spice red and it didn't do anything for me,the Brazen is ok looks really good at sunset,I wish they would have gone with a more orange color instead of the goldish.....Holden really likes the metallic look huh?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

dealernut said:


> The Brazen Orange color is the only way I would consider the 06. I am seriously thinking about trading up. Its such a geourgous color.


Abso freekin lutely.........!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

guess I really need to see this color in person.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

My local dealer has an '05 Yellojacket Goat and simply can not move it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

my local dealer STILL cant unload the blue auto on their lot. I told them if they drop the price to 25 I would buy today! No word yet.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> auto


I see the problem. :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

you just wait til one of those weak-kneed autos pulls up next to you at a light and blows so much dirt all over your ride. You wont know what hit ya.

:rofl: :lol:


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> you just wait til one of those weak-kneed autos pulls up next to you at a light and blows so much dirt all over your ride. You wont know what hit ya.
> 
> :rofl: :lol:


That means after I dusted it, I came back to help the guy out after he blew his tranny and I accidently drove through some fluid. 

Thats about the only way I see it happening! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

you mean after YOU burnt your clutch up trying to launch just perfectly. :lol:


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> you mean after YOU burnt your clutch up trying to launch just perfectly. :lol:


Why don't we just leave it at the only thing getting burnt and dirty is a horse with a blue oval.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

DEAL! :lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dealernut said:


> :agree I completely agree with you. My cyclone grey is looking rather bland now. BTW - Did you see it in the sunlight? If it was in the showroom then it did not do it justice. I sold one and saw it out there I thought I was going to take the car back from them.



The car was sitting in the sunlight, but it had the shipping paper over much of the car, (they must of just gotten it) but enough of the car was viewable. The cluster gauges were also orange. The red tag sale is the same price I paid for my 05' before the SAP was installed. So at best I would be looking at losing a few grand on a swap. 

The color is just gorgeous. Cyclone was my first choice of color but I wasn't going to pay an extra 1800 for paint, so silver was choice 2. I am still happy with the silver though.


----------

